# Meet and Greet a TPF Noob by Providing C&C on these Self-Portraits!



## haley_992 (Jan 13, 2012)

My name is Haley Lorenson and I live in Alaska. I am 18 years old and just decided to join this website! 
I wanted to share my people portfolio with you and see what you all thought! CRITICISM, COMPLIMENTS, COMMENTS all welcome

Show me how this works everyone!

1. 


2.


3.


4.


5.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




6.


^NOT A SELF-PORTRAIT

Hope you enjoyed! Please tell me a little about yourself as well!


----------



## Restomage (Jan 13, 2012)

Haley, you have a good eye for photography, and a specific appealing style. Keep up the good work and you can probably make a career out of this assuming you know the industry and talk to the right people.

As for me, I'm 22 and shoot weddings professionally.


----------



## Brinr (Jan 13, 2012)

You got skillz girl...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Love #5.. if the veil was up higher, to where it was just barely above your eyes... that would rock!


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 13, 2012)

If you have shot #3 without the head cropped, it would be on the money for me.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 13, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> If you have shot #3 without the head cropped, it would be on the money for me.



Yea.. same here! It is a winner except for that! Even with that.. still nice!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 13, 2012)

Love 3, 5, &6.  I am a dad with a camera from Colorado.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 13, 2012)

Very well shot and creative series! :thumbup:


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 13, 2012)

I enjoy 1,5, & 6. I also find #3 to be amusing, just wished it was cropped above the eye line.

I'm Brandon and I take photos every once in a while.


----------



## TMBPhotography (Jan 13, 2012)

Theres nothing noobish about these photos. They are well thought out and executed nicely. Far better than most of us real Noobs.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 13, 2012)

haley_992 said:


> 6.
> 
> 
> ^NOT A SELF-PORTRAIT



Awesome!


----------



## haley_992 (Jan 13, 2012)

Restomage said:


> Haley, you have a good eye for photography, and a specific appealing style. Keep up the good work and you can probably make a career out of this assuming you know the industry and talk to the right people.
> 
> As for me, I'm 22 and shoot weddings professionally.



Thank you so much! I am planning to make a career out of this! I'm currently double majoring in marketing and management so I can professionally execute a portrait photography business (I've been in business two years now doing senior photos! But I have much to learn).


----------



## haley_992 (Jan 13, 2012)

TMBPhotography said:


> Theres nothing noobish about these photos. They are well thought out and executed nicely. Far better than most of us real Noobs.


Thank you so much  That was a lovely comment.


----------



## haley_992 (Jan 13, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > If you have shot #3 without the head cropped, it would be on the money for me.
> ...



What a shame! I liked the mystery of that crop and consciously planned to do that. I wish I would have included my entire head now that I've read this! I apologize for missing the mark!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 13, 2012)

I think these are, in general, terrific for all the obvious reasons.

two minor nits:

 1) IMO, is a bit oddly framed. That space to the left isn't balancing anything and the fireplace opening is just a bit off center.

3) why is light shining out of her crotch area? and that faint vertical line below the hat looks vaguely genital


----------



## paigew (Jan 13, 2012)

I love them! Sounds like you have a lot going for you, good luck to you!


----------



## haley_992 (Jan 13, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> I think these are, in general, terrific for all the obvious reasons.
> 
> two minor nits:
> 
> ...




Oh wow! Definitely didn't see it that way at all. Your second point caught my attention. The photo is called "Gift of Purity" so the placement of the box is representative of you know what. Good catch there  But I definitely did not see that vertical line! I should erase that. How terrible! Thank you for thinking nastily for me so I didn't have to!


----------



## JMBriggs (Jan 13, 2012)

I love your work! Do you have a website where I could see more?


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 13, 2012)

I Noticed the same thing, just didn't want to sound like a perv and say anything about it besides "amusing".


----------



## TenaciousTins (Jan 13, 2012)

You're 18...and you are providing photos like that? Incredible. You are REALLY setting yourself up well. Not like Facebook photographers who say "I just started a biz(business, whatever) and I think I'm gonna do great because all my friends and family and even a few strangers said I would!" 

KUDOS to you for taking business...learning the business aspect of all of this. I hope you don't give up photography. You have a very artistic and natural eye for photography and these look like well thought out professional photos, not noob photos. If this is you as a noob, I want to see you as a pro. 

The only thing I noticed was that line in the box of the third pic as someone else noted. Otherwise, I love your pictures. They're very visually pleasing to me and I'm rather picky. I expected this to be one of "those" noob threads and I'm so glad I opened it and saw this. 

As for me, I'm a 24 year old girl-next-door type who is a true noob and I just love taking pictures and have a fairly natural eye for such things, but don't have the time/money or the motivation to go full force, especially since there are a LOT of photographers in this area and making a business of it would be very difficult. So I just shoot for fun and do an occasional real shoot here and there for friends and family.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 13, 2012)

You are talented.  Please hang out on this forum a lot .


----------



## haley_992 (Jan 13, 2012)

JMBriggs said:


> I love your work! Do you have a website where I could see more?


Thank you! I have a couple websites you can check out: Haley Lorenson Official hclphotography Website, Alaska
Flickr: haley lorenson's Photostream
Hclphotography | Facebook


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Haley... Please post anything you would like to share... love what we have seen so far! Very nice work!


----------



## haley_992 (Jan 13, 2012)

TenaciousTins said:


> You're 18...and you are providing photos like that? Incredible. You are REALLY setting yourself up well. Not like Facebook photographers who say "I just started a biz(business, whatever) and I think I'm gonna do great because all my friends and family and even a few strangers said I would!"
> 
> KUDOS to you for taking business...learning the business aspect of all of this. I hope you don't give up photography. You have a very artistic and natural eye for photography and these look like well thought out professional photos, not noob photos. If this is you as a noob, I want to see you as a pro.
> 
> ...



What an enormous compliment. Thank you so much. You had so many splendid things to say about my little portfolio that I am absolutely taking to heart.  
I am still stunned about how many people noticed that! I can't believe I missed it...but I'm so glad all of you caught it. 

I wish you the very best in your shooting! Don't underestimate your abilities as a photographer  You can do it if that's where your heart and motivation lies!


----------



## tommyboy (Jan 13, 2012)

#6 is stunningly captivating.  Love the creativity.


----------



## TenaciousTins (Jan 14, 2012)

You're welcome! I am checking out your Flickr stream and loving it a lot. Thank you for your vote of confidence!


----------



## manaheim (Jan 14, 2012)

ummm... wow.

:thumbup:


----------



## HowlingWolf (Jan 14, 2012)

I love you...Wait what?


----------



## haley_992 (Jan 14, 2012)

HowlingWolf said:


> I love you...Wait what?


Hahaha this comment of yours definitely made me laugh.


----------



## Fishkon (Jan 14, 2012)

I wish I had an oz of your talent right now Let alone at 18. Amazing work. Keep it going and Good Luck developing the business side of this. Who am I kidding with your talent you don't need luck. you're a Natural. 
Fitz


----------



## haley_992 (Jan 14, 2012)

Fishkon said:


> I wish I had an oz of your talent right now Let alone at 18. Amazing work. Keep it going and Good Luck developing the business side of this. Who am I kidding with your talent you don't need luck. you're a Natural.
> Fitz



I must say I was completely unprepared for everyone's niceness on this website. You all are wonderful and sweet. I appreciate EVERYONE's kind words and encouragement. Thank you


----------



## HowlingWolf (Jan 14, 2012)

haley_992 said:


> HowlingWolf said:
> 
> 
> > I love you...Wait what?
> ...



Laugh or scare, either works for me lol.

In all seriousness though I'm really impressed. I'm really picky when it comes to photography and the only other person who does work that I fell in love with is a very close friend, who started her own business and has been all over California doing her work. Your's is way up there with her, in my opinion. If I'm inspired by someones work, then there is something beautiful going on.


----------



## HowlingWolf (Jan 14, 2012)

haley_992 said:


> Fishkon said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had an oz of your talent right now Let alone at 18. Amazing work. Keep it going and Good Luck developing the business side of this. Who am I kidding with your talent you don't need luck. you're a Natural.
> ...



No haha, they aren't sweet. But they are good at what they do and are very honest. That's a prop to you.


----------



## haley_992 (Jan 14, 2012)

HowlingWolf said:


> haley_992 said:
> 
> 
> > HowlingWolf said:
> ...



My hand was over my heart as I read what you wrote. What an honor. Sincerely, thank you  
& I'd love to see this friend's work!


----------



## HowlingWolf (Jan 14, 2012)

haley_992 said:


> HowlingWolf said:
> 
> 
> > haley_992 said:
> ...



Awe how cute lol. I'll pm you her facebook, I dunno if she has a site set up or not.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 14, 2012)

Definitely not here long enough 



haley_992 said:


> Fishkon said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had an oz of your talent right now Let alone at 18. Amazing work. Keep it going and Good Luck developing the business side of this. Who am I kidding with your talent you don't need luck. you're a Natural.
> ...


----------



## Destin (Jan 14, 2012)

GREAT WORK!!!!

Pssst... Just go check out other *real* noob threads where they say they just bought a dslr and don't know what they are doing and they have to shoot a wedding in a week because they advertised themselves as a professional photographer. See how nice we all are then  hahaha


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 14, 2012)

She never said she was a noob in photography.  She just said tpf noob.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 14, 2012)

haley_992 said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > 3) why is light shining out of her crotch area? and that faint vertical line below the hat looks vaguely genital
> ...



Haley, it's not thinking nastily.
Without an elaborate and marginally vulgar explanation, I can only say that this picture, while well done, lends itself to too many unfortunate remarks to be ever taken at face value. I would not use it in a portfolio.

Lew


----------



## momo3boys (Jan 14, 2012)

Ok, I must be blind, I don't see anything wrong with the 'gift of purity'.... what line am I missing? (I agree it needs a little more face, but I really like it anyway)

Oh, and welcome to the forum! I'm a mom with a camera that loves horses and weddings. I can't wait to see more work from you. You really have a TON of talent!


----------



## Destin (Jan 14, 2012)

momo3boys said:


> Ok, I must be blind, I don't see anything wrong with the 'gift of purity'.... what line am I missing? (I agree it needs a little more face, but I really like it anyway)
> 
> Oh, and welcome to the forum! I'm a mom with a camera that loves horses and weddings. I can't wait to see more work from you. You really have a TON of talent!



agreed, I don't see anything wrong. Maybe she fixed it.


----------



## otherprof (Jan 14, 2012)

Number 6 is absolutely beautiful. It reminds me of the classic National Geographic portrait of the the Afghan girl - same intensity, almost impossible to look away. Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## TenaciousTins (Jan 14, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> She never said she was a noob in photography.  She just said tpf noob.



This is true...I missed that. But still. Very inspiring, raw talent work. And most TPF noobs are also photography noobs too. Which she clearly is not.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Destin said:


> momo3boys said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I must be blind, I don't see anything wrong with the 'gift of purity'.... what line am I missing? (I agree it needs a little more face, but I really like it anyway)
> ...



I didn't see anything wrong with it even in the original.. it was was beautifully done. I thought the concept was interesting too. The "line" that was mentioned was low enough not to really be perceived as it was taken.. but yes, some might possibly see it that way. With people's imaginations, it would probably not be the best choice to put into a portfolio! If it was reshot.. and the box spun just a few inches, that would alleviate the issue though. And hopefully she would would not crop her head in another shot.


----------



## Granddad (Jan 14, 2012)

I like 5 best, just as it is. The lace and the lips are what stands out.  Nice shots all. I suspect you'll make a successful business out of this, though you may have to consider relocating to soar.

I'm  a granddad, a late comer to photography. I mostly do photos of dancers  and of of belly dancers in particular because my wife is one. I find I'm  held back by my rural location (like being a snow photographer in the Sahara) but I like it so much that I stay. Much  more opportunity in the big cities, at least for my chosen subject matter. LOL!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 14, 2012)

haley_992 said:
			
		

> I must say I was completely unprepared for everyone's niceness on this website. You all are wonderful and sweet. I appreciate EVERYONE's kind words and encouragement. Thank you



Haley, You are 18, female, attractive, and can handle a camera and process images...this is a site filled with 30-something to 60-something year-old dudes...they've been falling all over you!!! We're not used to your type here!!! Welcome to TPF!


----------



## Destin (Jan 14, 2012)

Derrel said:


> haley_992 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey now! I'm 19!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 14, 2012)

HowlingWolf said:


> I'm really picky when it comes to photography.



That. Made. Me.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> HowlingWolf said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really picky when it comes to photography.
> ...



Apparently one can be picky about what one likes, even if one cannot even come close to producing anything anyone else likes!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 14, 2012)

This girl's website is tremendous!  Check out the portrait work.  Very very good.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 14, 2012)

Great work!  I like the composition and lighting on #2.


----------



## Forkie (Jan 14, 2012)

I actually thought the line in the 3rd photo that everyone is talking about was a great way to represent the...err....thing you were representing, without actually showing the thing.... (are you following?!).  I figured it out the second I saw it.  The very fact that the head is cropped and the light, not the person, is clearly the subject offered no other conclusion for me!  This is my favourite shot!


----------



## haley_992 (Jan 14, 2012)

Destin said:


> GREAT WORK!!!!
> 
> Pssst... Just go check out other *real* noob threads where they say they just bought a dslr and don't know what they are doing and they have to shoot a wedding in a week because they advertised themselves as a professional photographer. See how nice we all are then  hahaha



Oh goodness! I'd have to prepare myself for a whole 'nother world. Ignorance might be my bliss for now, but curiosity will get to me eventually 
I'm glad to meet another youngin' on this site that isn't 30 or 60 years old.


----------



## haley_992 (Jan 14, 2012)

Derrel said:


> haley_992 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh shucks! Thank you so much for describing me in that way.  I'm glad to have stumbled upon this website! This community is way better than previous websites I've been on like Yahoo Answers. Thank you for welcoming me so kindly!


----------



## mishele (Jan 14, 2012)

Ok....ok.....DOWN BOYS DOWN!! LOL Just grab a newspaper and hit them on the nose if they misbehave....lol
Welcome to the for Haley!! 
You are definately a beautiful young lady but your photography skills and artistic vision is what really shines in this thread!! I can't wait to see more of your work....=)


----------



## haley_992 (Jan 14, 2012)

mishele said:


> Ok....ok.....DOWN BOYS DOWN!! LOL Just grab a newspaper and hit them on the nose if they misbehave....lol
> Welcome to the for Haley!!
> You are definately a beautiful young lady but your photography skills and artistic vision is what really shines in this thread!! I can't wait to see more of your work....=)



hahaha  Mishele, thank you for taking on the mother figure for me.  I might just need someone like you to do all the newspaper twapping for me! 

I'm about to post more of my work on this People Photography thread so keep a look out! I need your guys' help in a photo competition that ends tomorrow!


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jan 14, 2012)

yeah you definatly have talent, and your doing the smart approach and taking business courses. i think you will do just fine as a photographer.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 14, 2012)

mishele said:


> Ok....ok.....DOWN BOYS DOWN!! LOL Just grab a newspaper and hit them on the nose if they misbehave....lol
> Welcome to the for Haley!!
> You are definately a beautiful young lady but your photography skills and artistic vision is what really shines in this thread!! I can't wait to see more of your work....=)



BTW mishele, you're still my favorite.


----------



## HowlingWolf (Jan 15, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > HowlingWolf said:
> ...


<br>
<br>
When the zombies come, I hope to god I meet you. And I hope to god you're one of them.

I don't see what the point of being a dick to me when it's uncalled for is, especially when I'm brand new to this stuff. I don't know what you are compensating for, but I hear they have pumps


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 15, 2012)

HowlingWolf said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



Did I mention your name... or are you just feeling inadequate and oversensitive?


----------



## HowlingWolf (Jan 15, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> HowlingWolf said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



First of all I'm Manic Depressive, if I'm oversensitive then you can deal with it.

Second of all, you nimrod, the chances of that NOT being about me is pretty damn slim. If I have to actually explain it then I know taking anything you say seriously is a waste.

Are you such an arrogant daft jerk to think photography is the only thing that I have ever given my hand at? I was told all my life to stop singing and playing guitar, and in the end I learned how to do it, then I did it.

I come across idiots like you all the time, you think you know everything because you get paid, or because youve been doing it for a long time. Here is some news for you, a wake up call I hope: One day Both us are going to be laying in the dirt, when all is said and done you are no better then anyone else. So take that ego of yours and shove it. It's getting to be a bit much for me, and if you think I'm going anywhere, or that I'm going to stop, then you are a bigger moron then I thought.

Congrats, you have been a smart ass on the internet, you deserve a pat on the back, I'm sure you are the best at that too right?

Act your age.


----------



## HowlingWolf (Jan 15, 2012)

....double posted....


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 15, 2012)

HowlingWolf said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > HowlingWolf said:
> ...


----------



## HowlingWolf (Jan 15, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> HowlingWolf said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Go to hell kid.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 15, 2012)

... and there goes another nice thread on TPF.... lol

Talk about zombies, I shot some paper zombies this afternoon from 300 yards away.  They were easy picking.


----------



## HowlingWolf (Jan 15, 2012)

Vtec44 said:


> ... and there goes another nice thread on TPF.... lol
> 
> Talk about zombies, I shot some paper zombies this afternoon from 300 yards away.  They were easy picking.



Sorry, I didn't realize there was a block option.

I practice on Red Dead Redemption. I think you'll live longer. Thankfully I'll take advice from this guy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5-fmUubEAM

so it's not off topic, I loved the feel of the site, and the photos on it too, the one of the couple in the rain was delicious.


----------



## jaicatalano (Jan 15, 2012)

These are very nice...  Here is a little something about myself that I think you will enjoy.

1. I am a caucasian (ex) professional salsa dancer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. I was a lead commentator on ESPN for a short time.
3. I photographed the book sleeve for Antony Bugg Levine's Impact Investing.
4. I won first place for a video I wrote, filmed and acted in for Secure Denture adhesive.
5. I have been a vegetarian for 26 years.
6. After dancing for then Governor McGreevey I took this photo.
7. I graduated high school in 3 years even though many of my friends were on a 5 year plan.
8. My son was born exactly 9 months to the hour from the day I got married.
9. I travel to Colombia every year and nobody has ever kidnaped me.
And&#8230;
10. In 2009 I received $3.36 for begging (



) on the NYC L train to regain my billionaire status.

I donated the money.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jai​


----------



## HowlingWolf (Jan 15, 2012)

jaicatalano said:


> These are very nice...  Here is a little something about myself that I think you will enjoy.
> 
> 1. I am a caucasian (ex) professional salsa dancer.
> 
> ...



Even I'm attracted.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 15, 2012)

this is creepy.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh look... howlingwolf is going off on someone again... in the middle of someone else's thread... and I can'f for the life of me figure out why.  Shocker.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 15, 2012)

Haley, just looked at your photostream...

Please don't let it go to your head, but yeah... please stick around.  We have precious few artists around here, and precious few people with your talent. It's nice to know there's someone around who can share some inspiration.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 15, 2012)

unpopular said:


> this is creepy.



and not unexpected.... I would even use the terms disgusting and inappropriate.....


----------



## unpopular (Jan 15, 2012)

^^ absolutely, minus the  and more of a :thumbdown:


----------



## shortpants (Jan 15, 2012)

Did you start photographing when you were 7?  Love what I've seen so far, very nice work


----------



## manaheim (Jan 15, 2012)

jaicatalano said:
			
		

> These are very nice...  Here is a little something about myself that I think you will enjoy.
> 
> 1. I am a caucasian (ex) professional salsa dancer.
> 2. I was a lead commentator on ESPN for a short time.
> ...



Whoa wtf.

Hitting on an 18 yo is bad enough... But in public?  That's just odd.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 15, 2012)

manaheim said:


> jaicatalano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea... especially if he really is married to "Colombian woman with attitude" and has a kid (per his blog, which I actually wasted a few minutes reading!)


----------



## manaheim (Jan 15, 2012)

Sweet.  International infidelity to boot.


----------



## haley_992 (Jan 15, 2012)

shortpants said:


> Did you start photographing when you were 7?  Love what I've seen so far, very nice work


Not quite 7!  I was more along the lines of 13  I thought I was amazing then too, which I absolutely wasn't. In fact, I was more confident about my work THEN than I am now! I see so many inspirational photographers that are around my age-it's definitely humbling as well as motivating


----------



## haley_992 (Jan 15, 2012)

Vtec44 said:


> ... and there goes another nice thread on TPF.... lol
> 
> Talk about zombies, I shot some paper zombies this afternoon from 300 yards away.  They were easy picking.



Thanks for trying to change the subject and interrupt the chaos


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 15, 2012)

haley_992 said:


> In fact, I was more confident about my work THEN than I am now! I see so many inspirational photographers that are around my age-it's definitely humbling as well as motivating



Yep, the more you know the more you realize you need to know more... or something like that. lol


----------

